# Mass.com has Blackvue DR900S 2-Channel 4k Dashcam for $390 - Ends Aug 10, 2019



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

FYI:
Mass.com (Previously Massdrop) has the Blackvue DR900S 2-Channel 4k Dashcam for $390. It almost matches the $383 group buy we had last year here at TOO. If you haven't used Mass.com before, it's a group buy site. Items are typically shipped direct from the manufacture. This group buy ends Aug 10 - they will charge and ship after that.

https://drop.com/buy/blackvue-dr900s-2-channel-4k-dash-cam

Add-ons:







Power Magic Pro Hardwiring Kit (+$25)







B-124 Battery Pack (+$249)

If installing the Magic Pro Hardwire kit, here's a thread about precautions:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/dashcam-install-warnings.6427/


----------

